# Noritz CB Combi trouble with three way valve



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Sharing my personal, grumpy old guy perspective here.
I am _mostly retired._ 70 years old and don't hardly/really need to work.
New year's eve afternoon sad case of single mom without heat on a Noritz CB 199DV.
I was just going to do a quick troubleshoot with tech support in case it was easy.
Wasn't easy, and had to come back another day when Noritz tech level 1 would be fully staffed.
The Monday, put my number on the 'call back' queue and gave up after two hours.
Finally the next day got through and went through all the analysis to conclude as I had that it was the trhee way valve. Noritz did send a full kit to deal with it for no charge even at 6 years old.
I am here to say: about 6 hours and not worth the effort. Lots of strain and pain. 
*Stupid design, unfriendly assembly methodology* where you are supposed to pull parts sideways and up at the same time, all the way in the back after you've taken hours to get to that far back location, and had to pull the flue flange, combustion side flange and cut out the pressure relief line. 
Yes, for under two thousand they are back in business and thankfull...but I will never do that job again.
The rebuild kit makes a few changes so you don't have to remove the flue collars NEXT time. no thanks.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

breplum said:


> .................
> Yes, for under two thousand they are back in business and thankfull...but I will never do that job again.
> ..............


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't do Noritz. Tech support is next day or 2, whenever they can get back to you. A few honest minutes of trouble shooting then it's sell a new one. Replaced one the other day with a navien and we have 2 more this spring if they keep coding out.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

I only and exclusively work on/install Navien water heaters. I mostly stayed away from combis, never really learned hydronics, but did get licensed for forced air as an add on for variety.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Same, navien only. The closest thing to my beloved Eternal tankless heaters. I miss that brand,.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Watched this Navien 3-way valve R&R video just now (see Youtube link below) 
Including time to describe and show, the 3-way valve on the Navien is out after EIGHT MINUTES !
It took *three hours* for me to get the Noritz 3-way because of the stupid engineering design of Noritz, which includes having to remove the entire lid including flue connection + pipe, combustion air connection+pipe and the Pressure relief valve and piping.


----------

